# Which interior suits a lowrider the BEST?



## Mr_LoLo (May 5, 2005)

alot of guys say they wont go for that type of interior coz its played out. If being played out wasnt an issue.. which interior you think would suit a lowrider the best??


----------



## texasdelta88 (Jul 7, 2006)

The kind that you think suits your car. Doesnt really matter if its played the hell out , as long as it suits your taste its all good.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr_LoLo_@Nov 25 2006, 07:47 AM~6633076
> *alot of guys say they wont go for that type of interior coz its played out. If being played out wasnt an issue.. which interior you think would suit a lowrider the best??
> *


OG interior...clean and simple


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

if you're worried about being played out, then just leave it the way the factory made it. Otherwise i like OG style leather/vinyl with subtle changes or button tuck on everything, suade is nice too.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

the og with the piping the same color as the car.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

White Leather.


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

tuck and roll or button tuck is always good for an old skool lowrider


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

y ask that i mean it coll to get ideas but in the long run u know ur going to do what the hell u want ne ways so do what u like weather it be shag ,leather velvet gator or fiberglass do what u like and not what sum1 else thinks cuz in the end its ur ride u got to drive and no 1 else and thats what maters but to answer the ? ne interear goes with a lowrider as long as the color go and ur plzed with it


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

OG with some subtle touches.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

im saying white leather.... OG to the fullest


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

Can't go wrong with leather


----------



## Simonmcnasty (May 29, 2003)

OG


----------



## $$purecutt$$ (Feb 9, 2007)

velvet and mirrors or stock leather


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

ANYTHING other than white.


----------



## EandJ (Jan 17, 2007)

Look at it this way, consider yourself an artist and you are building your artwork (instead of it being on canvas, it rolls). Imagine the whole picture before you begin. This is what I tell my customers when they are building their cars. It makes it difficult if you don't have your vision in place. 

There are many factors to consider when deciding your interior. 

You should always consider what you exterior is going to be first. Will you have a candy, a pearl, some fades or patterns? If you do, are you pinstriping or maybe using some silver or gold leaf? 
With a pearl, a solid color will work.
With a candy, a solid with a highlight color (maybe a different color piping).
If you have patterns, you should have an interior to match but not too overpowing because then its just too loud.
This is only the beginning.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 9 2007, 02:16 PM~7219561
> *ANYTHING other than white.
> *


agreed


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 9 2007, 04:16 PM~7219561
> *ANYTHING other than white.
> *


amen.

white interior and fat white wall tires are the most hideous shit ever.









(fat white walls only belong on bombs, anything else its just UGLY)


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

white leather or vinyl seats and the carpet / dash color of the exterior... its soooo played ... but never gets old- looks clean every time


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

you dont do up your interior by what everyone else tells you...you do what will match the car the best...if the best match you can come up with seems played out then dont sweat that...that only means that other riders out there have good taste in interior bro


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Feb 9 2007, 10:17 PM~7223261
> *white leather or vinyl seats and the carpet / dash color of the exterior... its soooo played ... but never gets old- looks clean every time
> *


I like it too.


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

to me the first thing that comes to mind is crushed velvet and swivel buckets but if i where going the true lowlow style on my ride it would be nothing but white with trim to match the color of the ride.

i got some crushed velvet swivel buckets for sale! blue n black, gotta get them gone! fits all g bodys with matching rear seat


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

same color as ure car u vinyl


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

button tuck - old school

OG - Modern


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

stock


----------

